# Enhanced Surveillance Strategies for Detecting and Monitoring CWD 2012 NWHC REPORT



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Saturday, March 10, 2012 


Enhanced Surveillance Strategies for Detecting and Monitoring Chronic Wasting Disease in Free-Ranging Cervids Open-File Report 20121036 National Wildlife Health Center 


Open-File Report 20121036 



http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/03/enhanced-surveillance-strategies-for.html


----------



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Saturday, March 10, 2012 


CWD, GAME FARMS, urine, feces, soil, lichens, and banned mad cow protein feed CUSTOM MADE for deer and elk 


http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/03/cwd-game-farms-urine-feces-soil-lichens.html



tss


----------



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

terry said:


> Saturday, March 10, 2012
> 
> 
> Enhanced Surveillance Strategies for Detecting and Monitoring Chronic Wasting Disease in Free-Ranging Cervids Open-File Report 20121036 National Wildlife Health Center
> ...





A cautionary tale against stopping surveillance too soon is provided by past CWD developments in Michigan. CWD surveillance in Michigan had continued since 1998 with 23,739 white-tailed deer, 887 elk, and 46 moose tested as of October 21, 2008 (Daniel OBrien, Michigan Department of Natural Resources, oral commun). In addition, 8,452 captive cervids have been tested by the Michigan Department of Agriculture. Even with 10 years of surveillance effort, the first positive case was discovered in a captive animal in fall of 2008. Thus, even with a reasonable level of surveillance effort for a considerable period of time, a new case may be detected where a jurisdiction was previously believed to be CWD-free when the probability of introduction is greater than zero. 

http://pubs.usgs.gov/of/2012/1036/pdf/ofr2012_1036.pdf 



TSS


----------

